# Silly question about horse farts!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always been of the opinion that they hold in their farts until you're behind them. Hey, who says horses don't have a sense of humor? :rofl:

I honestly don't have a definite answer for you, but it might have something to do with the way their digestive tract is situated in their abdomen.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, it's good that the inners are moving along. Maybe they are relaxed during that time. :lol:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I've, too, wondered that! Sunny hadn't let one rip a single time today.....until I started to pick a hind foot. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, let me know if your horses are shrinking:

Massive Carbon Release Shrinks Horses to Size of House Cats

In fact, keep your farting horses away from mine...my horses are small enough already!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it could also be a type of relaxation for these horses. A lot of horses will pass gas if they are relaxed.:lol:


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I once knew a horse that farted every time he went over a jump. xD It was like the gas propelled him!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Because they will take whatever passive aggressive measures they can for you NOT to ride them:lol: They keep farting in hope that apples will come out instead and fall on your head. That way since you leave picking their feet till last (at least that's what I do), they've already gotten the pleasure of being brushed and since you have to go take a shower to get the poop out of your hair. So you have to turn them back out again while you go do that.

Then while you take your shower, he's rolling again. So when you get back to the barn you hav eto start all over with the brushing. By that time, it's been long enough that he's saved up a few more. 

Repeat last futile excercise.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Excel's afraid of his farts. When we're out riding and he lets one loose, you'd better hang on! :rofl:


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Sonny does the same thing or waits until I am braiding his tail to do it and it's never a short quick one for the long stinky ones. I also always thought it meant they were relaxed


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Omg I'm laughing so hard reading all of these! :rofl: Especially the horse who's afraid of his own farts. Classic!!!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Stoddard said:


> I once knew a horse that farted every time he went over a jump. xD It was like the gas propelled him!


He had "turbo" power! :lol:


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

They've probably been inadvertently trained to do it. They fart when people are close behind them and people move away from them, thereby releasing pressure. That's how we train our horses to do everything else.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it wrong that I kinda like the smell of my horses farts? :shock:

Can you image THAT support group!:clap:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My grandpa used to say "They are blowing you kisses."


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ Bahahahaha!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok laugh away, I've had horse apples fall on my head when I was trimming my daughter's old gelding's hooves. Reason why I quit trimming. He thought he was so smart. I miss him.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> My grandpa used to say "They are blowing you kisses."


Pucker up! :shock:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Ok laugh away, I've had horse apples fall on my head when I was trimming my daughter's old gelding's hooves. Reason why I quit trimming. He thought he was so smart. I miss him.


:lol:

My daughter got it once a couple summers ago. Had Jana in the washrack & she wanted to wash her tail. Sure enough. I was sitting talking with a friend in the aisle and she called out to my kiddo, she turned her head but didn't move, landed right on her chest. It was one of the funniest things that's happened in the barn in a long time


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Good thing we don't find horse gasses & manure offensive!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My old guy used to come in every morning, lays flat out in the stall and snore and fart. Just like ANY old man. 

He now is out 24/7 and we miss that entertainment!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I never move away when Sun farts on me. She still does it though! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I am 1050% sure that my horse tries to blame his farts on me. When he farts, he clamps down his tail and tries to make it all sneaky. Then he will turn his head to me and sniff, as if he's saying "well excuuuuuse you! Have u not any manners?" it is mildly entertaining. And almost every horse I've know will fart when u pick up their hind legs. I had one that farted constantly any time I was within fart range. Like brushing his butt, brushing his tail, putting his boots on, walking behind him, etc etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

im glad im not the only one this happens too. i swear somtimes my horse will turn around just to fart in my face...then turn back around and nudge me cause she wants scratched!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

2BigReds said:


> So nearly every time I go to pick out a horse's hind feet, they fart! Our lesson horses, training horses, even my horse, every single time I groom them. Is there a reason behind this or are horses just gassier than I seem think they are and I notice it more when I'm back there?


I guess I'm lucky! Both mine do it too, but rarely (thank God!).


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

shandasue said:


> im glad im not the only one this happens too. *i swear somtimes my horse will turn around just to fart in my face..*.then turn back around and nudge me cause she wants scratched!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


According to MHFoundation Quarters grandpa, your horse is just blowing you kisses. This means in horse language that he/she loves you very much! :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> According to MHFoundation Quarters grandpa, your horse is just blowing you kisses. This means in horse language that he/she loves you very much! :wink:


Ah yes, the wise words of an 80 year old horseman. He's shared plenty of useless horse wisdom like that with me over the years but most is not forum appropriate! :lol:


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

MY horses name is Sonny too. And oddly enough he farts everytime I groom him, and almost ALWAYS when I'm picking his back hooves. I think it is a relaxation thing. Or, knowing Sonny, he thinks it's funny as hell! Last year, we had a bunch of boy scouts out and we were teaching them a class on horsemanship. One day, while I was showing them how to groom a horse, particularly pick hooves, I was doing one of Sonny's hind feet and he dropped a good old does of horsey apples right on me. The boys thought this was absolutely hilarious! And so did I afterwards. It's still an occassional topic in the barn!


----------

